# Snow Mini Donkeys



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I had pictures of our 2 donkeys when they came in with my 3 miniature horses from the snow storm today. Their ears were covered with snow and even there eyelashes had snow on them the only thing that kept the snow out of their eyes was their long fuzzy winter coat acting as a sheild above their eyes. They were so cut of course I scrapped the snow of them as well as I could and settled them cozily into stalls.






Just thought I would share.


----------



## Helicopter (Dec 28, 2012)

Aaaawww. Bet they appreciated your efforts.


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes they probaly did, the snow made them wet so I am sure they were glad that they were in a well sheltered barn for the night. I wonder how they will enjoy playing in the snow today, lol


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 16, 2013)

aw! I love when I bring my mini in and watching her get all cozy in her stall


----------

